# TCI - Total Communications Infrastructure



## RichKid (17 May 2006)

Total Communications Infrastructure, has had a big fall to below listing price (not clear on this graph but Comsec data shows all time low at 1.04 (made yesterday) vs listing day low of 1.06. 

Pays a dividend and has been in business for over 10yrs. Expects some volatility in earnings, as in the past but got hammered when it downgraded profits. Appears dividend will be steady so a high div yield (10%+). 

Has anyone been following this? I'm trying to see if this is an over reaction. Certainly no buy strength yet and not one to touch for me, thought it'd be good to watch for now.


----------

